# Port-a-cath, port removal



## Alisa Dinneen

Does anyone know the correct cpt code to use for removal of a port-a-cath, port only?  I am considering 36590 with a 52 modifier or possibly 37799 "unlisted procedure, vascular surgery."

Thank you,
Alisa


----------



## crhunt78

36590 is the correct code, you don't need to use any modifiers.


----------



## LTibbetts

I agree with Chrissy, I just coded one that way this morning.


----------



## codedog

what dx do you use when reporting a removal of port ?


----------



## magnolia1

V58.81


----------



## Alisa Dinneen

Thank you all for your responses -- very helpful!

Alisa


----------



## RMORAN

*Teri CPC*

On the 36590 if I use general sedation instead of moderate can I still use that code? What code would you use if the cath is non tunneled


----------



## cmartin

The type of sedation doesn't affect the code for the port removal; the moderate sedation symbol just means that you can't bill separately for moderate sedation services by the surgeon.  Removal of a non-tunneled cath is a visit code.


----------



## ccordero

If the removal of a port-a-cath happens during the global period, would that be a post-op visit?


----------

